# compile and install single kernel module



## ObZen (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello!

I need compile the dummynet kernel module from sources with some options:


```
nooptions SCTP
nooptions FLOWTABLE
nooptions AUDIT
#nooptions MAC # commented because rename deadlock problem
nooptions UFS_ACL

options COMPAT_LINUX32
options QUOTA
options VIMAGE
#options DEVICE_POLLING
#options HZ=1000

device if_bridge
device epair

options LIBALIAS
options IPFIREWALL
options IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options IPFIREWALL_FORWARD
options IPFIREWALL_NAT
options IPDIVERT
```

But, I don't know how to write these options in dummynet sources. I don't have access to kernel sources, but I need to compile one module with these options.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2011)

You will need to have the kernel sources.

Handbook: Chapter 9 Configuring the FreeBSD Kernel


----------

